# Printer Friendly Wikipedia Pages?



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm curious to know if there is a function at Wikipedia that allows one to open up an article ontot a page that contains just the article (without left navbar and top tabs) suitable for printing.

Anyone in the know?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2008)

Like this?

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dungeons_&_Dragons&printable=yes

Left Navigation > Toolbox > Printable Version 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Left Navigation > Toolbox > Printable Version



Many thanks Thanee!


----------

